# Were Schwinn “Mag” sprockets available in multiple sizes?



## cbustapeck (Dec 8, 2020)

So, I got a Schwinn “Mag” sprocket from a 1968 Fastback and put it on my 2020 Orange Krate. I had previously had one of the Schwinn mag style sprockets on there, and the genuine “Mag” required a couple more links of chain - though I failed to measure if they were different before moving the other one on. I would assume that it is bigger. 

The genuine “Mag” sprocket feels a tiny bit too big. Not by much, just a little off. 

My question: Were the “Mag” sprockets made in multiple sizes, or is there just the one? (I want this build to look just so, and I am evaluating options.)

Thank you!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2020)

52 tooth and 46


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 52 tooth and 46




And lets not forget that those Mag rings were also made for two different chain sizes.


----------



## bloo (Dec 8, 2020)

How does that break down? Which sizes for which chains?

Did Schwinn ever make a 52 tooth chainwheel for a non-derailleur chain after they discontinued the "Phantom" chainwheel?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2020)

I believe the 52 is only for derailleur the 46 I think came in both sizes meaning the standard 1/4 inch and the thinner 5/32. I think the thinner chain is for multiple cogs on a cassette


----------



## cbustapeck (Dec 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> And lets not forget that those Mag rings were also made for two different chain sizes.



 Oooooooh. 

I somehow up to this point missed that critical bit of information up to this point. In general, I mean - I didn’t realize that there were thinner and thicker chains! 

That definitely might explain why the Mag seems a bit less than happy. (I only did a driveway test drive.) I assumed it was a bit bent, and was considering trading it back to the guy who got the Fastback from which it came. 

I just verified that it is flat, using my favorite known-flat reference surface. Looks like I am going to be looking to trade for a  46 tooth 1/4” version in the near future.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> Oooooooh.
> 
> I somehow up to this point missed that critical bit of information up to this point. In general, I mean - I didn’t realize that there were thinner and thicker chains!
> 
> ...




The chains are 1/8" for the coasters and other geared bikes that don't use a freewheel. The 5-10-15 speed bikes with a freewheel use a 3/32" chain. According to this catalog image the 46 tooth Mag ring was made in two versions for the different chain sizes. Schwinn later went back to the Clover ring for the non Sting Ray 5 speeds.


----------



## cbustapeck (Dec 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The chains are 1/8" for the coasters and other geared bikes that don't use a freewheel. The 5-10-15 speed bikes with a freewheel use a 3/32" chain. According to this catalog image the 46 tooth Mag ring was made in two versions for the different chain sizes. Schwinn later went back to the Clover ring for the non Sting Ray 5 speeds.
> 
> View attachment 1315369



Are the ones in the catalog picture the same as the one in the picture I posted, or are they flat, like this picture?





Note: When I refer, above, to Schwinn "Mag" sprockets, I mean the ones that actually say "Mag" on them, like this one: 




While by Mag-style, I mean these:


----------

